# Need Carburetor Kit for Tecumseh



## shwilson (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a John Deere TRS24 Snowblower I need to know what Carburetor kit I need to rebuilt it.

Engine Model: HSSK50 673369 (H)

There is also this # on the Carb: 142 8D 5T


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

they dont offer a carb. kit but you can buy a new carb. at www.jackssmallengine.com for 60.52 the part number is 632107a


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

shwilson

the carb Repair kit you are looking for is part number TEC-31840...price around 11 bucks....

new carb replacement with new number for this carb is...p/n 640084B
price $55.42 new from outdoordistributors....now be warned if you order from outdoordistributors...sometimes they ship in a timely manner....most times not
so you might want to look around....i just happened to find your stuff there...

here's a link to your carb kit....it's about the third one down page i think...

http://search.cartserver.com/search...arts&maxhits=20&keywords=tec+carb+kits&go=GO!

cajun


----------

